# Considering a New Caledonia



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

I have been riding a Cervelo RS for the last 11 years! No issues with it, just getting a little long in the tooth. I am 6'4" and ride a 61cm. I am also considering a 62cm Domane. At the same price point the Domane will have 105 and the Caledonia will have Ultegra. My biggest concern, as always, with the road bike is making sure it is big enough. I road too small of mountain bikes for years and finally took the bullet on an XXL Trek Fuel EX and love it...it is a beast, but it fits. Any thoughts? I know it shouldn't be a consideration, but my 2011 RS with SRAM RED weighs in at 17.2lbs....I don't think any of the new bikes in this price range come even close to that number.


----------

